# Rolls Royce DHC Alu Bonnet



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought i would create this thread for anyone that has the oppertunity to detail one of these cars, i am lucky i have one that comes to me every week.

now pro wise we all know how to detail a car but there is one thing that i had never detailed in 12 years was a brushed aluminium bonnet, i have found the best way to detail this so you get the best result & easy after care










its as simple as this....

DO NOT Go against the grain on the aluminium & DO NOT use metal polish!

1. wash it down how you would normally wash a car
2. dry it as you normally would
3. wax it using a GOOD quality wax going WITH the grain on the metal, i used SW Saphir (DO NOT use a pre cleaner fluid it is a pain to remove from the metal & leaves marks)
4. remove with a micro fibre cloth, a new one would be good!
5. up keep on it is simple by just using a quick detail spray with a micro fibre cloth after wash dry down!

& its as simple as that :thumb:

first piccy taken on first detail in sept 07 this piccy taken today!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Good tip :thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

NKS said:


> Good tip :thumb:


the guys driver decided while he was waiting for him he thought a little wheel cleaner should bring the grill surround up!! :doublesho ............ repair bill €8k just for the grill! so i thought i would share it with ya all!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

you mean ex-driver!!!!...lol...


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

talisman said:


> you mean ex-driver!!!!...lol...


:lol: ...... no he is still there!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheers for that mate. I would have used a metal polish, such as one of the briliant range. Glad you showed us the way.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> Cheers for that mate. I would have used a metal polish, such as one of the briliant range. Glad you showed us the way.


:doublesho

:thumb: No worrys!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Good tip.

Although what would happen if there were light scratches or blemishes on the bonnet, surely some sort of polish or abrasive would need to be used.

Dave KG done a fantastic write-up on an old RR usings metal polishes.


----------



## Waller (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know, I pick mine up next month in Geneva so bound to pick up a few bugs on the way back  :lol:


Note, the above may not be 100% true


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there a problem using a polish, specifically for Alu? I'm thinking the Briliant range


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

That's lucky i thought it was Stainless Steel and i would have used Baby Oil
and lemon juice :lol: 

cheers :lol:


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually I thought it was stainless steel as well


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

whats the white merc thats always in your garage?

thanks for the tip by the way

what do you use on the wood at the back?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Bigadz said:


> Actually I thought it was stainless steel as well


It is steel - the concept 100EX was alu, and thats from RR website, sure Nick @ Pro-Detailing will confirm this as well 

http://www.rolls-roycemotorcars.com/lo-band/drophead_exterior_brushed.htm


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Harley said:


> That's lucky i thought it was Stainless Steel and i would have used Baby Oil
> and lemon juice :lol:
> 
> cheers :lol:





Bigadz said:


> Actually I thought it was stainless steel as well





jedi-knight83 said:


> whats the white merc thats always in your garage?
> 
> thanks for the tip by the way
> 
> what do you use on the wood at the back?





drive 'n' shine said:


> It is steel - the concept 100EX was alu, and thats from RR website, sure Nick @ Pro-Detailing will confirm this as well
> 
> http://www.rolls-roycemotorcars.com/lo-band/drophead_exterior_brushed.htm


for some reason i have put alu... even owning a brochure for the DHC clearly saying its steel, not only that but detailing it every friday you thought i would have got i right!!! ggggrrrrrrrrrrrr abgry at ones self


----------

